# I’m back!!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

The chickens have forgotten me. It’s a terrible thing.... just kidding. They were all insane this morning! 

Here’s what is worse- we got home just after dark last night. Of course we peeked in on everyone, grabbed the necessities out of the truck and left the rest. This morning I go to let them all out and literally 2 seconds after they were out I look under there (had only seen 2 of the girls come out so far) realize one of the girls is stuck under a milk crate!! And I’m 98% sure was there all night long!!!! Poor girl. It had gotten flipped on her somehow (Quack?! Who knows.) and she was pacing her tiny cage lol. I flipped it up enough she could escape with a long stick and she was like oh wow!! Thank you! So ooops. So glad she was ok. I guess it could’ve happened this morning but highly doubtful that fast and me not see it happen. 

The babies are getting huge and they are sounding so grown up now!! Ah. I’ll have to take some more pics today. Chip, though- Chip was so excited when he saw me he tried to crow and ended up strangling himself trying to crow and move and herd my hand all in one. Silly little dork!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I brought my hermit crabs presents- what the heck am I supposed to bring home for the chickens?! Lol










None of those has an opening smaller than about .5-.75"- they're all primarily large. Thank goodness my husband is tolerant of my crabs! Ok I will go so far as to say supportive. Who else would let me spend upwards of $100 on shells. And not as display types.  I am blessed, I know. I just thought it was funny, seeing what I brought them, and the chickens just got the cold shoulder... unless they like sea oats!! (Also for crabs lol!!!) jk jk


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The chickens got you. You saw how excited they were to hear your voice. 

I had that happen except my girl was trapped under a feed dish type thing so I didn't see her. I only realized she was missing when I put everyone up for the night. Who knows how many hours she was stuck under there. 

How do you decide which shells go in with which crabs?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Size first, then shell type preference. Yes, they are picky, and each has its own favorite type they like to wear. Some will try on a bunch- if you give them some new shells they will promptly have to try on the new pants. Others will wait til you think they’re about to pop the shell, and find a new roomy home they can keep for a good while. Some like heavier shells, lighter shells, but so far, they seem to universally enjoy any pearlized or carved/striped shell I offer. Those usually get chosen first. They’re funny little things!

Edit to add: these will be split with my best crabbing friend, they will not all stay here, sadly lol. She lives up north and has a harder time even at their shore area finding shell stores with anything we would use. So I get enough for us both, and we swap crabs back n forth as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So within the same breed they have preferences?

Have any chosen the spiny shells so far?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep! My Barry loves the pink murex. 
And also, yes, even within a breed one may prefer say, a pink murex like Barry, while I have other purple pincers who prefer a regular turbo shell (the rounds are almost all turbos, altho a couple diff types, that I pictured.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you were thinking of him when you picked up the others in that grouping.

How do you remember which sizes to choose when you've got so many?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh I have another purple pincer that chose the BIGGEST SHELL and wouldn't give it up for anything. See, as they wear the shells they can and do modify them as well. They can secrete an acid that actually breaks the shell down, and then they will also break pieces off the outside with their claws! Impressive. Anyway, this particular shell had been hollowed our in the inside by a strawberry crab. They're notorious for modding them to the point they can't even be reused! So, this is Corn in her giant fox shell.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It's partly guesswork- we never know what they might want next, either! They might swap to a same sauce, or seemingly smaller or actually smaller shell to conserve energy, or like my Corn, the giant Shell bc it was comfortable to her! I don't even know why it was in that tank w her but clearly it is a hit!  
They're like any pet, you think of them and know them, and see them day to day- I know who is who and where, and roughly where they are in a molt cycle, and about what size they will be needing, whether now or in the future. I don't cater to my smallest crabs anymore either, they have sooo many to choose from as others have outgrown their selections. I have too many shells- I will be donating many back to a program that puts them back on hermit crabs habitat beaches- there is a huge shell shortage. It's sad- they wear junk and trash and whatever they find bc they can't find enough shells, and also fight over them. (Tho they do that a little occasionally even with perfect conditions.)

Ok I'm off my shell box- but please, don't buy unnecessary shells, or even remove from a beach, my peeps.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very cool and super interesting!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! I love sharing about the crabbies. The more who know, the better off they are!! 

I'm not ready to be in the real world! Bahhhh lol

We (I) decided our new life goal is to make the business a roaring success and retire to the OBX. And y'all can come down anytime, chickens and other fowl folk welcome too!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

[mention]danathome [/mention] Hows our Charlie boy doing? I'm quite sure he has made himself right at home, and is the talk of the barnyard.  Just maybe not for the same reason he thinks so! Haha I hope you and Kimmi are well, also. 
Just had him on my mind yesterday- turned out we had 4/7 as boys, and since we lost one of those 7, it was 4/6! Was just thinking how I was glad Charlie has his own home and friends now, bc we are so rooster heavy atm! The two poofs (partridge Cochin) pal around together and leave Chip and TinyRoo to take care of the rest, for the most part. Except Clock really wants Jackie and she really doesn't want anything to do w him lol. 
And then sometimes they will RUN from Chip- and he only treats them as babies, not really roosters yet- it's hysterical to see though! Always entertaining. Point is, I doubt Charlie would've been as happy here as I know he is there. Always entertaining!


----------

